# Banshee Spitfire V3



## Homer4 (27. Oktober 2020)

Da es für dieses außergewöhnliche Short Travel Bike noch kein Thema gibt, sorge ich dafür.
Hier kann alles rein von uns.

Ich bin im Besitz von Größe L, fahre es mit 140mm vorne, Rock Shox Super Deluxe Coil hinten, 30mm Felgen mit 2,4er Kenda Bereifung und 1x11 Fach mit 30er oval.


----------



## NoStyle (27. Oktober 2020)

Gibt´s doch schon???
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-spitfire-the-downhiller-s-trailbike-sammelthread.821392/

Ich meine - ich bin nicht mehr sonderlich aktiv hier und es ist eine freie Welt - aber warum nicht bestehende Threads fortführen, bevor es unübersichtlich wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (27. Oktober 2020)

Mein Fehler


----------



## NoStyle (27. Oktober 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Mein Fehler


Das ist doch kein Fehler!  
Auf mtbr.com ist es halt ziemlich unübersichtlich geworden in den letzten Jahren - für jedes Bike zig Threads. Hier ist es noch angenehm "clean", das vereinfacht auch sie Suche und Info-Austausch ... 

Nichtsdestotrotz ein sehr schönes Spitfire! Wäre das Steuerrohr nicht so lang geworden hätte ich es mir auch gegönnt, anstatt eines neueren V2´s ...


----------



## Homer4 (27. Oktober 2020)

Weißt du, wie ich mein Thema löschen kann?


----------



## NoStyle (28. Oktober 2020)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Weißt du, wie ich mein Thema löschen kann?


Hmmm ... vielleicht mal die Admins von mtb-news anschreiben? Die können das sicher erledigen. Selber löschen geht nicht ...


----------



## el Lingo (20. Januar 2021)

Gibt es irgendwo schon vernünftige Testberichte zum Spitfire? Irgendwie habe ich Lust auf ein neues Bike und das Spitfire macht Lust. Aktuell fahre ich ein Transition Patrol und habe aber Sorge, dass mir die 135mm am Heck nicht reichen.


----------



## Homer4 (20. Januar 2021)

Die 135mm sind selbst mit coil bodenlos. Und ich meine nicht trails, sondern Größe Sprünge und Drops mit recht flacher Landung.
Den tune vom dpx2 fand ich schrecklich und habe auf coil wie gesagt gewechselt.


----------



## _markus (24. Januar 2021)

Hab in meinem Spitfire einen Rockshox Deluxe RT mit lediglich 50 mm Hub verbaut, also noch weniger Federweg und das reicht mir hier auf jeden Fall, auch wenn ich mal zu weit oder kurz (bei den jetzigen Bedingungen fast immer) komme. 

Macht mir bei den Trails die ich hier so in der Umgebung habe mehr Spaß als ein Enduro (das ich auch noch habe).

Der Rahmen ist halt für den Federweg und die Größe ziemlich schwer (3,4 kg ohne Dämpfer in L, ano, zum Vergleich mein G15 in M ebenfalls ano ist genau so schwer), aber das merkt man beim fahren in positiver Weise es fühlt sich einfach solide an. Man hat da nie den Eindruck das man das Rad überfordert, eher im Gegenteil.

Hatte auch mal ein Rune V2 (ist schon etwas her) und würde dem Spitfire V3 dem Rune V2 überall den Vorzug geben.

Kommt halt darauf an, was du mit dem Rad vor hast bzw.welche Strecken du hauptsächlich fährst.


----------



## Felger (24. Januar 2021)

Hat schon jemand Mullet versucht?


----------

